# Asus Z270F Gaming Mainboard LED geht nicht aus



## Donner123 (15. Januar 2017)

Hey,
ich habe seit neustem das Asus Z270F Gaming Mainboard. Das hat ja auf der IO Blende so ne schicke LED. Mein Problem ist nun aber, dass diese nicht aus geht, wenn der PC heruntergefahren wird. Das kann doch so nicht normal sein? Muss ich da irgendwas im BIOS noch einstellen? Habe da nur etwas gefunden, um diese ganz abzuschalten, genauso wie in der Asus Aura Software. 
Eine kleine rote LED auf dem Board leuchtet auch dauerhaft (auch wenn PC aus ist), ist das auch richtig so? Laut Handbuch soll diese ja anzeigen, wenn der PC an ist oder sich im Standby Modus befindet. 
Neuste BIOS Version ist installiert.

Gruß
Donner123


----------



## DKK007 (15. Januar 2017)

Wenn der PC an ist, wird das Board noch mit Strom versorgt. Dann liegt auch an den USB-Ports noch Strom an.

Wenn er ganz aus sein soll, dann entweder hinten am Netzteil ausschalten oder den Stecker ziehen, wenn der PC ganz heruntergefahren ist. Alternative wäre eine schaltbare Steckdose.


----------



## Donner123 (15. Januar 2017)

Aber es muss doch möglich sein, dass die LED beim Herunterfahren auch aus geht. So ist das doch absoluter blödsinn. Jedes mal hinten am PC rumfummeln um den Strom ganz aus zu machen kann doch nicht die einzige möglichkeit sein.
Eine schaltbare Steckdosenleiste habe ich zwar, die ist aber unterm Schreibtisch in einem Kabelkanal versteckt. 
Wenn das wirklich nicht anders gehen soll, finde ich das von Asus ziemlich schwach umgesetzt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Januar 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> finde ich das von Asus ziemlich schwach umgesetzt.


Die Benutzer haben doch danach geschrien.
Ein Stück schwarze Pappe hilft.


----------



## Donner123 (15. Januar 2017)

Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand eine LED Beleuchtung wollte, die nach dem Herunterfahren einfach an bleibt. Pappe brauch ich übrigends nicht, die LED lässt sich ja per Hand im BIOS oder der Aura Software abschalten, aber dann hätte Asus sich das auch ganz sparen können.
Diese LED mit dem Herunterfahren des PCs abzuschalten, dürfte doch nicht so schwer sein. Die beiden extra LED Anschlüsse sind nach dem Herunterfahren nämlich Stromlos. Ich habe an einem dieser Anschlüsse eine LED Leiste angeschlossen und diese geht auch aus, nur das auf dem Mainboard integrierte eben nicht. 
Ich glaube, dass da irgendwo im BIOS was dazu umgestellt werden müsste, dass kann doch nicht ernsthaft bei einem 200 Euro Board nur so billig umgesetzt sein.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2017)

Die Led ist aus dem Grund da das wenn jemand seine Ram ,Graka wechselt daran erinnert wird das das Board noch nicht stromlos ist 
Solange das NT eingeschaltet ist und am netz hängt ist noch Spannung in den Kondensatoren und wechselt man so etwas ist die Chance recht hoch das dabei das Board schaden nimmt.

Viele denken nämlich wenn sie den Rechner runterfahren das dieser dann stromlos ist und gehen dann ans Werk.

Was aber ein Irrtum ist 

Diese Led ist das Ergebnis der RMA Auswertungen bezüglich defekter Boards 

Übrigens hat die gleiche Funktion bei allen Rog Boards der Power ON Knopf on Board.
Der leuchtet schon immer 



> dass kann doch nicht ernsthaft bei einem 200 Euro Board nur so billig umgesetzt sein.



Nööp man hat ein Feature der High End Boards netterweise auch auf ein Mit Range Board übernommen


----------



## Donner123 (15. Januar 2017)

Nein, diese kleine Kontroll-LED meine ich garnicht. Die habe ich zwar auch kurz erwähnt, aber es geht mir hauptsächlich um die Deko LED auf der IO Blende (hab ich das Falsche Wort dafür benutzt? Kann auch sein, sorry).



Donner123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe seit neustem das Asus Z270F Gaming Mainboard. Das hat ja auf der IO Blende so ne schicke LED.



Zur sicherheit nochmal ein Bild mit Pfeil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## True Monkey (15. Januar 2017)

Ah Ok 

Im Bios unter Onboard Grätekonfiguration kannst du die LED ausschalten 

Handbuch Kapitel 3.6.7
seite 3.18


----------



## Donner123 (15. Januar 2017)

Weiß ich (geht auch in der Aura Software), will ich aber nicht, das ist ja das Problem 
Ich finde die LED ganz hübsch, mich stört es nur extrem, dass die einfach an bleibt, wenn der PC heruntergefahren ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Januar 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Weiß ich (geht auch in der Aura Software), will ich aber nicht, das ist ja das Problem


Du kannst es ausschalten, willst es aber nicht und das stört dich?


----------



## Donner123 (15. Januar 2017)

Sie soll im Betrieb natürlich leuchten, aber doch nicht wenn der PC heruntergefahren ist.


----------



## mr2insane (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich hab zwar nur ein z170 board, bei mir gibt es aber auch so eine störende Beleuchtung und so hab ich diese abgeschaltet:
Advanced => APM => ERP-Bereit = Aktivieren (S4+S5)

evt. gibt es das auch bei dir.


----------



## Donner123 (16. Januar 2017)

Hey,
es funktioniert, vielen Dank! Die LED leuchtet wenn der PC an ist, geht aber aus, wenn man ihn Herunterfährt. Genau das wollte ich, vielen Dank.
Diese Einstellung bewirkt also warscheinlich, dass das Mainboard größtenteils Stromlos ist? Die USB Ports sind nun nämlich auch tot, aber das stört mich nicht, die brauche ich sowieso nicht wenn der PC aus ist 

Gruß
Donner123


----------



## Pedro89 (19. Januar 2017)

Du kannst das auch in Aura deaktivieren


----------



## Donner123 (22. Januar 2017)

Nein, kann ich nicht. Und wenn du glaubst, es geht nur darum, die LED für immer auszuschalten, empfehle ich dir, den Startbeitrag komplett zu lesen.


----------



## myg0t2 (16. Dezember 2017)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> es funktioniert, vielen Dank! Die LED leuchtet wenn der PC an ist, geht aber aus, wenn man ihn Herunterfährt. Genau das wollte ich, vielen Dank.
> Diese Einstellung bewirkt also warscheinlich, dass das Mainboard größtenteils Stromlos ist? Die USB Ports sind nun nämlich auch tot, aber das stört mich nicht, die brauche ich sowieso nicht wenn der PC aus ist
> 
> ...



Hab das selbe eingestellt jetzt aber bei mir bleibt die jetzt auch aus wenn der pc an ist :/


----------



## GermanFullMetal (18. Januar 2018)

Hi,

also ich habe ein Z370-A und kann in Aura unter dem Reiter "SHUT DOWN" einstellen, was mit dem LED Strip passieren soll, wenn ich herunterfahre.
Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem. Bei jedem Neustart verliert Aura seine Einstellung und gibt mir den Default Regenbogen. Hat dazu vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Edit: Ok. Aura speichert auf einmal doch die Einstellungen. Möglicher Weise lag es an einem defekten RGB Hub.


----------



## ldermuffinl (19. August 2018)

Donner123 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich habe seit neustem das Asus Z270F Gaming Mainboard. Das hat ja auf der IO Blende so ne schicke LED. Mein Problem ist nun aber, dass diese nicht aus geht, wenn der PC heruntergefahren wird. Das kann doch so nicht normal sein? Muss ich da irgendwas im BIOS noch einstellen? Habe da nur etwas gefunden, um diese ganz abzuschalten, genauso wie in der Asus Aura Software.
> Eine kleine rote LED auf dem Board leuchtet auch dauerhaft (auch wenn PC aus ist), ist das auch richtig so? Laut Handbuch soll diese ja anzeigen, wenn der PC an ist oder sich im Standby Modus befindet.
> Neuste BIOS Version ist installiert.
> ...



Besteht das problem noch ? 
Wenn ja ,laden sie sich die Asus Aura Software herunter! 
Gehen sie bei der Software in den Einstellungen auf die spalte,
HERUNTERFAHREN 
dan den kontrast und die hellichkeit kommplett runter setzten.
Übernehmen klicken.
Jetzt sollte das Mother/Mainboard nicht mehr leuchten wenn der PC heruntergefahren wurde.
Beinfragennwie man die Software ordentlich bedient können sie sich gerne melden.


----------

